# Our two new boys!



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Here are our two new boys, Max and Luigi. They're both 2 years old, and we got them about a week ago:

Max:










and Luigi:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Sooo handsome.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They look lovely! Settling in nicely? What can you tell us about their purrsonalities?


----------



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

They seem to be ever-changing!

At first, Luigi was the confident one of the two, and Max just hid. Then, for a day or two, Max appeared to be bossing Luigi around, because he is bigger and more muscular.

He enjoys ambushing Luigi by hiding under the sofa then darting out at him.
At first, I thought they were fighting, but I'm sure they're just playing, and practising their hunting instincts!

Max is definitely the more curious of the two, and he is so energetic! He's always tearing around the place, attacking the scratching post, pestering me for food. He also seems a bit soppier, and has snuggled up to both of us in the evening.

Luigi is also friendly, but in a more subdued way. He likes head/chin rubs, but seems to think my hands are mice, considering how often he tries to swat them!

But they've come a long way in just a week, and I think they will be two lovely boys. They eat a lot, though!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous and you take great pictures! I love their names too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're lovely cats, Stu! I'm sure you're happy with them.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, they're lovely kitties!

Luigi! .... what a great name! He looks very similar to my Zippy!  

Max is one cute boy too, with his glossy coat!

Carol xx


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Congrats, they are gorgeous.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

nice looking kitties you have there


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Congratulations on your new additions! The markings and color are beautiful. They sound like a delight!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Two gorgeous furries, Stu! I'm glad they're making themselves at home so quickly.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What handsome boys! :luv :luv


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awww :luv what adorable kittys! lucky you lucky them!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties, congrats!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

They are very handsome... :heart :heart


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh my.... they are just beautiful boyz!!!!


----------

